

Toronto Hacker News Night - 3pt14159

A couple of days ago a posting hit the front page of HN for a Toronto Hacker News Night. After a bunch of voting on both the venue and the night we have a winner: Sin and Redemption - 2010-04-29.<p>Since there was such a huge response from Toronto, Waterloo, and, even, OTTAWA hackers I created a Toronto HN twitter account to organize around. That way we won't need to spam the HN front page every time we want to have a get-together. Follow @TorontoHN to keep up to date on things. Of course, if pg has a problem with me using any part of his branding, company name, whatever, I'll take the twitter account down immediately, but I don't think he will mind.<p>Thanks for the awesome response gals and guys, I can't wait for the 29th.
======
acangiano
Previous discussion: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1248222>

What time are we meeting at? In order to RSVP, we could use
<http://guestlistapp.com>.

~~~
3pt14159
Done!

<http://guestlistapp.com/events/19938>

Is the link. As for time, I set 6:30 because I'll need to eat once I get
there, but I'm sure many people will show up at 7 or later.

~~~
adamgravitis
Hrm - GuestListApp just sent the confirmation, saying "error in parsing this
message..." :-|

~~~
oneplusone
Are you using a blackberry? We have been tracking this bug for a while now,
and it appears to be a bug in the Blackberry email application from what we
can tell. Newer Blackberries don't seem to give this message. It happens when
the email client tries to convert the HTML email to text, instead of just
using the text version of the email. Viewing the email with a different email
client with solve this problem.

------
truebosko
Awesome! I should be there. Coming from Waterloo so if anyone is up for a
carpool I may be able to help. I'll be living in Toronto as of June so hope to
meet some people as well, I won't have any friends as of June haha :)

~~~
rudle
I imagine we might be able to get a Waterloo HN meetup together.

Any interest?

~~~
truebosko
There's not a Hacker News meetup in Waterloo but there is Dev house run by the
guys from Postrank.com - It's the last monday of every month and it's
basically full of chit chat and presentations of the like you'd find on hacker
news .. I'm sure some of the members visit here too. Check it out:
<http://devhouse.postrank.com/>

------
adamgravitis
Looking forward. Don't forget there's a StartupDrinks the night before at
Elephant and Castle - if you don't mind hearing the latest about, er, Rails...

------
halostatue
Darn. I'll be in California on a business trip. If there's another next month,
I think I'll come out to it.

------
jayair
Signed up. See you guys there.

